# Myself (scanned some ancient army images from one of my boxes)



## Alex_B (Jun 21, 2012)

.. well, when playing with my scanner and looking for some feed, I accidentally opened one of the very old boxes 

1: ... fond memories! (my squad and me having a break)






2: house to house


----------



## Trever1t (Jun 21, 2012)

Those are kinda historic and cool. Where were those taken and is that really a live grenade going in?


----------



## Alex_B (Jun 21, 2012)

Trever1t said:


> Those are kinda historic and cool. Where were those taken and is that really a live grenade going in?



It was at least giving some sort of explosion 

But the second image was actually taken at some special urban warfare training facility in Germany, else you would not have anyone taking an image from the given suicidal perspective of the cameraman, if this would have been on a real live mission.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jun 21, 2012)

which one are you on the first one?  Very cool!  what year?


----------



## Alex_B (Jun 21, 2012)

Schwettylens said:


> which one are you on the first one?  Very cool!  what year?



About 22 years ago (I know you might have expected something even more ancient, but my avatar shows not myself  ), I am on the far right, to the left is part of my squad which I trained.


----------



## Compaq (Jun 21, 2012)

You need to tag them, I moved my mouse over :lmao:

Cool shots, great that you've still got these!


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jun 21, 2012)

Thats it?  22 years ago?  I thought it was older ahahahah.


----------



## Alex_B (Jun 21, 2012)

Schwettylens said:


> Thats it?  22 years ago?  I thought it was older ahahahah.



Come on, that is more than half my lifespan so far!


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jun 21, 2012)

seriously thought it was at least 60 years old and you are now about 80yo


----------



## The_Traveler (Jun 21, 2012)

I was expecting bows, arrows, shields and spears.


----------



## Alex_B (Jun 21, 2012)

The_Traveler said:


> I was expecting bows, arrows, shields and spears.



Better?


----------



## The_Traveler (Jun 21, 2012)

Alex_B said:


> The_Traveler said:
> 
> 
> > I was expecting bows, arrows, shields and spears.
> ...



You look great for your age in that picture.


----------



## EDL (Jun 22, 2012)

Cool pics!   I'm guessing that's an H&K G series rifle in #2?  G33?


----------



## Alex_B (Jun 22, 2012)

The_Traveler said:


> You look great for your age in that picture.


How did you find out that was me?


----------



## Alex_B (Jun 22, 2012)

EDL said:


> Cool pics!   I'm guessing that's an H&K G series rifle in #2?  G33?


The good old HK G3, so you were pretty close  Very reliable.


----------



## The_Traveler (Jun 22, 2012)

Alex_B said:


> The_Traveler said:
> 
> 
> > You look great for your age in that picture.
> ...



I meant the picture where you are holding a hatchet.
I understand from a friend that you had an early discharge - and because of that Attila the Hun made you serve ten years in the reserves.


----------



## Alex_B (Jun 24, 2012)

hmmm, should I be offended now?


----------



## The_Traveler (Jun 24, 2012)

Alex_B said:


> hmmm, should I be offended now?



You - and I - are too old to be offended.
I save my energy for bedtime.


----------

